# Starting a betta rescue



## Lucalin (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes, I realise that it is bad for people to support the pet stores, but how can you say no to those little faces in the dirty plastic cups. I am fully equipped with medicines that might be needed and multiple tanks. 2 five gallon tanks, one is for my personal fish, 1 ten gallon tank that is divided and 1 three gallon quarantine tank. I am very excited about this, any advice?


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

Make sure you fully quarantine all fish for at least 2 weeks before introducing them to the divided tank so no disease spread  For quarantine tank you should get some plants that reach the top in case you get a fish with swim bladder. And don't cross contaminate anything, even cleaning supplies! 

Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Here are tips posted on the internet by Moonshadow another member who rescues

tarting and running a rescue is extremely wonderful, heartwarming and rewarding, but also time consuming, expensive and potentially heartbreaking. You need a strong will, a strong constitution, determination and dedication. 

� Decide where you will run the rescue out of; your room, your basement, the family room, the garage, etc. 

� Determine your startup costs. Tanks, heaters, food (flake, pellet, live and frozen), d�cor, nets meds, water change supplies, water conditioners, and shipping supplies (if you plan on shipping out certain adoptable fish) need to be taken into consideration.

� How many tanks do you want to have running? What sizes? Will you have individual heaters in all tanks, or will the room be a heated �fish room�?

� Decide how many fish you will be able to care for at one time, and *stick to that number*, even if it means turning away potential rescues! One of the biggest killers of animal rescues is taking in more animals then you can handle at one time! 

� Decide whether or not you will ask an adoption fee, and how much that adoption fee will be if you choose to have one. 

� Are you willing to ship certain bettas to their new homes if you find an adopter that is not within driving distance? Will you offer discounted shipping rates, and pay the rest out of pocket? Or will you charge full shipping prices?

It�s very important to always have a wide variety of medicines on hand, because you never know what sort of illness or injury you may have to treat. Here is a list of medical supplies that I recommend always having on hand
� Stress Coat
� Epsom Salt
� Aquarium Salt
� Maracyn-Oxy
� Tetracycline
� Quick Cure
� Aquari-sol
� Prime
� Vita-Chem
� Garlic Guard
� API Triple Sulfa
� API Fungus Cure
� Maracyn plus
� Erythromycin

Everyone determines what counts as a rescue differently, so I will let you make your own calls about what you would consider a rescue. But I would like to go over what I would consider the different �levels� of betta rescues, from the beginner level rescues, to the advanced rescues.

1. *�The Beginner Level Rescue�* � This fish will have minor and easily treated problems such as a minor tail rips but no rot (Biting), Stress, Emaciation etc. It will not require any heavy medication, and will be able to be treated with just clean, warm water, a good diet and possibly a bit of salt. This fish has a very good chance of healing and living a long, happy life. 

2. *�The Intermediate Level Rescue�* � This fish will have issues that are more serious, but still treatable, such as: Fin rot, Bloat, Swimbladder, Ick, Velvet, Ammonia burns, External Parasites, Popeye, etc. This fish will require medication beyond the clean, warm water and salt, but still has a good chance for recovery.

3. _*�The Advanced Level Rescue�*_ � This fish will have severe and difficult to treat problems, such as: Internal Bacterial infections, Body Rot, Open Sores, Severe (laying on its side, gasping) Ammonia Poisoning, Internal Parasites, Dropsy, Colmunaris, Etc. This fish may require strong and expensive medication, and may have a low chance of surviving. 

4. _*�The Sympathy Euthanasia Rescue�*_ � This is a fish that has no chance of survival. It may have severe open wounds, or be in the advanced stages of colmunaris, dropsy, etc. And the kindest thing that can be done is to take this fish home and end its suffering.

This is just a base write-Up to help those of you who have an interest in rescuing, and I will add more tips as I think of them! 

I would not suggest putting rescue fish in a divided tank. I used to pick fish to rescue them but I have kept them rather than rehome. I get too attached. My experience is that some fish can take months to fully recuperate and even when you think they are well the may still be harboring a problem. You should ideally quarantine for at least 30 days. I have seen fish get sick after 2.5 weeks. You just never know. Ditto on making sure you using separate equipment. Keep your resident fish away from the rescues.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I run a rescue, and if you ever need advice or help, I am only a PM away  

Kudos for rescuing!


----------



## Lucalin (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks guys! Yea I have all those meds, I got my first rescue given to me today by a person on Kijiji who didn't want him, his name is Doc and he has minor fin rot from being in a small bowl. He is beautiful I will post a picture later once he is ready. I am keeping him a personal fish so he is in a 5 gallon tank with a heater and filter, all tanks are cycled.


----------

